
Apple Peel turns iPod into iPhone - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/3241323/apple-peel-turns-ipod-into-iphone/?cmpid=sbfacebookrplant
======
carlos
you can talk and SMS... but what about 3G browsing?

